# Somewhere near Eastbourne



## klausshouse (Feb 19, 2011)

Hullo...

Myself and my partner are studying at St Giles College, Eastbourne
from September 5th until October 6th. We have a 22ft motorhome +
motorcycle (on trailer). We'd like to camp up somewhere as near as possible for this period, though we have bicycles and the motorbike for commuting!....just need an electric hook-up and somewhere to empty the loo!... If anyone has some suggestions where we can find a reasonably priced facility that would be most welcome... so far everyone wants at least £20 a night!! We'll be at college 7 days a week so don't need much in the way of facilities...

Thanks in advance

Regards
Steven + Tanith


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Just a thought why dont you Google live Maps and find a farm or pub and ask them if you could stay.


----------



## klausshouse (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi.. thanks for the suggestion.. You're right its probably a better way of doing it & a farm of pub would make sense.. how do you know which though are motorhome friendly with an EHU etc...?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If you're needing a pitch for a month or so it may pay you to find a convenient CL or CS and, assuming you're not already a member, join whichever club you need to.

Spread over that period, the subs wouldn't amount to much per day.


----------



## klausshouse (Feb 19, 2011)

Cheers Tony.. erm as you can probably tell I'm a bit of a newbie.. What's a CL/CS? Who do I join? Can I find out if there is a convenient site with space before I join?

Thanks in advance


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Two big clubs. The Caravan Club and The Camping and Caravanning Club.

Each club has it's own big sites but also has small, "farm field" style sites restricted to 5 units at a time. Pretty low cost rates.

They are CLs for the CC and CSs for the C&CC.

If you check out the MHF campsite database map you will see that there are several in and around Eastbourne. I haven't checked out the details re EHU - it's all there for you to check.

They are bookable but at this time of year you shouldn't have a problem finding a pitch on one and with a stay of around 30 days you may well be able to negotiate a good price.

Check out the map - see if there's any close to where you want to be - see if they have hook up - give them a call - check what they look like on Google, then, if you like what you see and hear - join the appropriate club - simples - job done.


----------



## klausshouse (Feb 19, 2011)

Top work Tony.. I'm on it...

er,.. where the database wotsit.. All I can find is a wildcamping bit...

Cheers
Steve


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

klausshouse said:


> Top work Tony.. I'm on it...
> 
> er,.. where the database wotsit.. All I can find is a wildcamping bit...
> 
> ...


Try this:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&file=map

To be found under Reviews


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

I live in Eastbourne and I cant think of anything near to St Giles. The only thing I would suggest is a pub. Speak to the landlord and see if you cant make an arrangement. My best guess would be maybe The Arlington. I am struggling. There is a private camp site up near Beachy head. I think its Black Robin Farm. They cater for MHms.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

There is a cravan club CL at Black Robin Farm... £10 per night.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

your best bet is at Black Robin Farm, this is a Caravan Club Cl, a small site about £10 per night, maybe less for a long stay,it is on the road to Beachy Head.
01323643357


cabby


----------



## klausshouse (Feb 19, 2011)

Cheers.. have emailed Black Robin.. A tenner a night is fine.. & its only 2.7 miles to 'school'


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

Its a serious up hill ride home :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I checked out camp sites that I knew in the area and they all closed in Oct which isnt what you wanted as you need all the year round ones I suggest you Drive around the area and just ask farmers and pubs they might lay on a hook up I had even wondered if you had thought of asking the College as they might be glad of someone on site through the night. You dont know until you ask :wink:


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Ask for a discount for long term. Shy boys get nowt!


----------



## klausshouse (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the advice so far.. 

Had some promising replies from sites but still trying to negotiate the price downward!... Black Robin is full on a few dates alas...

We're going to get down to the area tonight so will perhaps book a short stay and then do a bit of a recce around the area over the next few days..

I will ask the college - that is a good idea!

Cheers


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would suggest to the college to let you park up for the odd night you cannot get onto the Black Robin site, they might just go for that, rather than a long term stop.

cabby.

there are another 2 sites, but one is just above Polegate and the other up towards East Dean.rather hilly.

I have seen a couple of vans parked overnight on the sea front up the beachy head end, maybe you could combine this with the BR site.

just had a thought, how about the YHA in Eastbourne, on the A259 just on the outskirts of the town, maybe combine that with the BR site.


----------



## klausshouse (Feb 19, 2011)

Cheers Cabby...

will do as you suggest... 

As for the YHA.. would they let me park up there?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

parking at the YHA there is room for a few cars etc.about a 10min cycle ride to college.

cabby


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice wildcamp spot on Firle Beacon - but a bit exposed if it is windy. There is a nice CL at South Heighton which I've stayed on - can't access CC CL site at the moment for the name.


----------

